# Fantom Cross Geometry: Al vs Ti



## ®andyA (Nov 14, 2006)

So I'm researching my next CX bike purchase and am seriously considering a Fantom Cross Ti CXer. But looking at the geometry, I see that the head/seat-tube angles are very different. The Ti models seem to have steeper angles (thus shorter wheelbase) as compared to the Al models. Is this correct? Can anyone from BD comment on why the geometry difference?

Ti Geometry: http://motobecane.com/cross/fcxti.html#geo

Al Geometry: http://motobecane.com/cross/fcxp.html

Thanks,


----------



## radial1999 (Mar 27, 2011)

I actually emailed the company about this. I got a response from their sales rep that he was waiting on a response from another division of the company but I don't think he ever got the response. It immediately jumped out to me that the standover heights were massively different between the ti and alum models. I went with a ti model assuming the website's numbers were accurate.


----------

